# Kitbashing idea



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

On a thread in the General forum, I got into a discussion about "conversion shells", and found out that an n-scale shell to convert a 1980's Con-Cor PA-1 to an "Erie Built" is available on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/V-Line-Fairb...-/131114550875 

I'm not a kibasher myself, but it seems to me that a "reasonable facsimile" of a Great Northern W-1, a Virginian EL-2B, or maybe even a Milwaukee Road "Little Joe" might be made out of a couple of these and an n-scale GG-1.


----------



## Dreadnought (Apr 19, 2016)

Sounds like a good idea to me, though I'm not an N-scaler. I have trouble handling some of the parts in HO scale..


----------

